# Wyoming ****** '09



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my last years buck back over the weekend.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice buck! Thats a hunt I would like to do one of these years! I've got max points for Wyoming and not sure what to do!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

This was an easy tag to draw...only 1 point...I would spend my max points on a different tag.

These are the two bucks we killed last year...drove over after Thanksgiving dinner and were back home Saturday night. We hunted each morning and evening looking over 100's of deer...shot roosters on the way back and forth to the motel room...and had a warm lunch and power nap each day. Both bucks were busted up from fighting.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I am looking for a good Mule Deer unit but might wait a couple of years in hopes of quality increasing a bit. After that, I want to do a Whitetail hunt. I'd be more than happy with one of those bucks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bucks


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

nice bucks....what unit?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are some "better" size Wyoming whiteys for sure...nice job.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> Nice buck! Thats a hunt I would like to do one of these years! I've got max points for Wyoming and not sure what to do!


Me too!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice buck! Thats a hunt I would like to do one of these years! I've got max points for Wyoming and not sure what to do!
> ...


ME THREE!
But I know what I'm going to do,,
hold out for unit 102, kill a big mule deer with my bow...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Couple of nice bucks for sure.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you score either of those bucks?


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My buck scored 148...not official. We didn't tape the second one. I'd waste my max points on unit 101 or 102 myself...but since I don't have max points it is fun to chase these white tails every couple of years. We killed these along the Greybull river between Worland and Burlington. My sister in law grew up there so we've got access to many farms and river bottoms...it would be tough as a non resident stranger.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful bucks, thanks for sharing


----------

